
Jamie Dimon: Everyone's got to protect themselves from cyber - champagnepapi
http://www.deliveringalpha.com/video/2017/09/12/jamie-dimon-sales-programs-can-go-awry.html
======
bediger4000
As a devoted NoScript user, I find it ironic I had to enable scripts from
about 35 websites, including some places that have been known to serve
malvertising.

If I hadn't been looking for the irony of a large Financial Corporation trying
to external the costs of cybersecurity on the customers, I probably wouldn't
have enabled any JavaScript from any of those sites. Jamie Dimon is not that
compelling of a speaker, nor does he have new imaginative things to say.

He's just spouting truisms and platitudes. He's clearly looking to externalize
infosec costs, maybe on customers, maybe on other corporations. What a load of
baloney.

